# Warnweste in Italien Pflicht?



## Snake (15. November 2010)

Ist das ein Scherz oder ernst? Link: http://www.bikehotel-suedtirol.com/...chtwestenpflicht-fuer-radfahrer-m388-111.html

Sorry, wenn das hier schon mal diskutiert wurde (habe über suchen nichts gefunden).


----------



## Snap4x (15. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (16. November 2010)

Ausserhalb geschlossener Ortschaften, auf Straßen, Nachts. Das wird dir ja sowieso nicht so oft passieren!


----------



## flyingscot (16. November 2010)

Und in Tunneln oder Unterführungen auch tagsüber und das passiert z.B. auf einem TransAlp schon häufiger...


----------



## Strider (16. November 2010)

Also solange ich hier nicht jede Menge Berichte lese, dass sich Polizisten an Tunnel stellen und Strafzettel verteilen... Ich fahre seit Jahren täglich mit einem nicht "Verkehrstauglichen" Bike und bin noch nie belangt worden, da ist eine komische Warnwestenregelung echt mein kleinstes Problem


----------



## kroun (16. November 2010)

das wird (wie immer) nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht... und die meisten regenjacken haben eh reflektoren...das geht dann sicher bei jeder ev. polizeikontrolle als  durch


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (16. November 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> das wird (wie immer) nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht


Ja, wie immer: zunächst mal nicht. Scharfschalten kann man das ja auch später, wenn die erste Entrüstung vorüber und das Schwachmaten-Gesetz schon Jahre alt ist. Wetten, dass keiner je solide nachgeprüft hat, ob die Massnahme überhaupt Auswirkungen aufs Unfallgeschehen hat?

Westen-Pflicht eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang bis eine halbe Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang.

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie dann abends die Radler scharenweise in Müllmann-Westen talwärts fahren ...


----------



## lens83 (17. November 2010)

es muss ja nicht gleich eine müllmannweste sein. das hier sieht doch ganz dezent aus und dürfte den anforderungen des gesetzgebers genügen.

http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/37957.jpg

solange die einhaltung der regelung nicht zu penibel überwacht wird, finde ich das ganze doch gar nicht so schlecht. klar, ich werde bei der sommerlichen radtour, wo ich durch 2-3 tunnels fahre, den reflektor auch nicht unbedingt mitnehmen, aber ist euch noch nie passiert, dass ihr mit dem auto unterwegs wart und einen radfahrer/fußgänger am straßenrand bzw. im tunnel fast übersehen habt?


----------



## micha.0815 (17. November 2010)

Hallo
Ich war bei Einführung der Westenpflicht am Gardasee ( Riva,Torbole). Sobald das Gesetz in Kraft trat wurde kontrolliert und von Touris auch 30 abkassiert. Meine Vermieter bekamen eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Bergabkriecher (17. November 2010)

Wie bekloppt ist das denn ? 
Auch auf für KFZ gesperrten Strecken ? Ich denke da an die Tunnels 'runter von Pregasina u.ä. ....


Grüsse


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. November 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> [...] ist euch noch nie passiert, dass ihr mit dem auto unterwegs wart und einen radfahrer/fußgänger am straßenrand bzw. im tunnel fast übersehen habt?



Du hast schon wieder was übersehen: Für Fussgänger gilt die Müllmanwesten-Pflicht doch gar nicht. Die sind nach italienischer Logik offenbar auch so ausreichend wahrnehmbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (18. November 2010)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Du hast schon wieder was übersehen: Für Fussgänger gilt die Müllmanwesten-Pflicht doch gar nicht. Die sind nach italienischer Logik offenbar auch so ausreichend wahrnehmbar...



fußgänger sind in der regel aber auch auf gehsteigen unterwegs. 
und sollten keine gehsteige vorhanden sein, so sind die fußgänger verpflichtet auf der linken straßenseite zu gehen, wodurch sie die entgegenkommenden autos sofort wahrnehmen und somit auch besser beurteilen können ob sie selbst gesehen wurden. die autos im rücken hingegen fahren sowieso auf der rechten seite und stellen somit keine gefahr dar. 
das alles ist bei radfahrern klarerweise nicht der fall.

und übrigens: wieso "schon wieder"?


----------



## Snake (19. November 2010)

Also ich werde mir etwas aus meinem Deuter-Material basteln. Hinten den Rucksacküberzug und vorne aus einem alten Deuter-Rucksack die leuchtende Windweste drüber. Natürlich habe ich somit kein original CE-Zeichen Geschichte, aber ich lasse es darauf ankommen und die Autofahrer sehen mich.


----------



## Kurt (20. November 2010)

Vorgestern war ich abends in Bozen, da sind sehr viele Radfahrer nachts ohne Licht unterwegs gewesen. Unterhalb vom Trentino kennt das Gesetz eh keiner. Das ist aber bei fast allen Gesetzen hier in Italien so...
Aber zur eigenen Sicherheit schaden Licht und Leuchtweste sicher nicht.


----------



## raceratbikes (24. November 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Vorgestern war ich abends in Bozen, da sind sehr viele Radfahrer nachts ohne Licht unterwegs gewesen. Unterhalb vom Trentino kennt das Gesetz eh keiner. Das ist aber bei fast allen Gesetzen hier in Italien so...
> Aber zur eigenen Sicherheit schaden Licht und Leuchtweste sicher nicht.



.....Kurt, du bisch jo gonz a gscheider......


----------

